# Prilosec for gas??



## Guest (Aug 28, 1999)

I have been suffering with severe trapped intestinal gas (left sigmoid area) for a long time now. I am almost convinced that it is more than IBS, perhaps an ulcer. Several friends have recommended Prilosec, but I have always thought it was just for the upper GI tract. Does anybody think that this medicine could help this gas problem? My doctor is unsure. He said that anything is possible and is willing to prescribe it. Any thoughts would be sooooooo appreciated. Thanks!














Darlene


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Prilosec might do wonders for cutting down stomach acid, but I canï¿½t see how it relates to gas. How do you even know you have trapped gas?


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 1999)

Hi Darlen, Just wanted to let you know that when I was on Prilosec (for stomach acid control) it neither increased nor decreased my gas. I am now taking the over-the-counter PepcidAC and I seem to have "better" toots, if that makes any sense! Nothing worse than trapped gas! ouch!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 1999)

Flux,I know that I have trapped gas. After hours of discomfort EVERY DAY, I eventually pass huge amounts of gas, usually by lying down and rolling side to side. Very graceful, huh?







I have tried Gas-X, acidophilus, dietary changes, stress reduction, etc. This has to be more than just the usual IBS. It is debilitating and I am now practically housebound because of it. Any suggestions?? Please???


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 1999)

Thanks for the info., sumbunnie!Yes, there is nothing worse than trapped gas. If it would just come out normally, I would just live with it and deal with it. But this is so uncomfortable. I take librax and that controls the IBS, but I still think this is something different. Thanks for the support.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

I don't think your doctor's hypothesis will pan out. While dumping lots of acid into the duodenum will increase the amount of CO2 produced, this gas will most probably be absorbed before the gas ever gets a chance to navigate the entire GI tract.Have you had an abdominal X-ray when you trapped gas to see exactly where the gas is located?What happens to the gas if you don't eat for an extended period say one or two days? Is there less of it?


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 1999)

Darlen,I suffered from very bad heartburn that would wake me in the middle of the night. Also would wake up with very bad (severe) stomach pain - that would temporarily be relieved with a BM. (Remember heartburn is a symptom of heart attacks in women more than in men. My sister had a heart attack last year and her only symptom was severe heartburn.0Anyway, getting back to the use of Prilosec. In January of 99 my dr put me on Prilosec. My heartburn has been non existant since then! It is wonderful for severe heartburn and reflux. I don't think it does anything for my stomach...or IBS for me. I still have the bloating, gas and D, sometimes C.Before I went on medication, I had an endoscopy, abdominal xrays, to be sure I didn't have ulcers, tumors, etc.Be careful of what medications you take.Good luck.


----------



## ibsme (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Guest_Darlen.

Have you found the solution to your problem? please share it. I have been having the same problem since 5 years. I would really appreciate your response.

thanks


----------

